

Q: If you were given a "Name your Price" type of offer, what would you ask for? - ardit33

If you are really good at your field, and you have specialized software engineering skills which suddenly happen to be in demand and have many companies interested in you, what would you ask for?<p>I guess, what would be an offer given to you right that you can't refuse?    (I am assuming base only, no bonus/stock options).
Everybody has a price, what would be yours (realistically speaking).
======
patio11
_what would you ask for?_

I'd ask for the other side to name a number, and then counter with a higher
number, because in addition to specialized software engineering skills I have
also learned the first rule of salary negotiation: it is never in your
interest to give a number first.

------
nailer
I would ask for a bottle of Krug served in a sapphire encrusted gold bucket of
diamonds, for me to sip while they tell me a number first.

